# Zaino Z-16 - Very disappointed



## jonnywells (Dec 29, 2006)

After my megs endurance ran out though i would try somthing different. Zaino Z16 seemed to get good write-ups so brought some when i ordered alot of kit.

I have to say im very disappointed with how well it lasts. Tyres are preped with a strong APC mix and scrubbed with scouring pads but it just dont seem to last.

With megs it lasted at least 2 weeks before i even thought about having to reapply, this stuff is struggling to last a couple days :wall:


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

You'll struggle to be megs indurance to be honest. Although AF Satin is supposed to be good. I'm yet to try it.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

interesting in a swap


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'm sure I read it somewhere that some brands of tyre react differently to tyre dressings... although I may have dreamt it :lol:

Fwiw, I have found Swissvax Pneu to be really good, as well as GTech T1 :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I love Zaino Z-16 tyre dressing, mainly for it's matt/satin patina and the gorgeous smell :argie:

However, it doesn't score highly for durability (two weeks max) with APC scrubbed Michelin PS2 tyres, although it is still my preferred summer tyre dressing :thumb:


----------



## jonnywells (Dec 29, 2006)

My tires are Bridgestone Potenza runflats. How do does everyone apply this stuff. I just use a cheap sponge,rub around tire and chuck away after use.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've always rated Z16 highly and still do. Personally, I'd rather have the natural sheen and ease of use you get with it, than the often overly glossy/sticky look you get with some that last longer, and just apply it a little more regularly.

You only need a few drops on a foam applicator (or cut up sponge), and for the time it takes to do, as said, I'll happily take the trade off of longevity for the arguably better looks.

Two applications (with a little time between for the first to dry) increases the gloss for those who do prefer a more obviously 'dressed' tyre.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Megs indurance is ok but a bit glossy and doesn't really last.
gtechniq T1 has a good balanced finish and has reasonable durabilty.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

T1 is a top product,now in 1 liter bottle!.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I love Z-16. 

I have tried AF Satin, which I didn't like. I do like AF Gloss. It doesn't leave a Gloss fishing either


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I must admit due to this variable summer weather Gtechniq T1 has been a godsend for me. 
The main reason being is that I can dress the tyres and forget about it for weeks :thumb:

However, I still prefer the look of Z-16 on my tyres 

Recently I used a mysterious tyre dressing as described below, but I'm damned if I know what it's called and made by whom.



Tips said:


> Anyone know of a yellow liquid tyre dressing (it may be trade only stuff)
> 
> You apply it on with a paint brush, and it initially dries to a glossy look but a couple of days later settles down into a lovely satin patina?
> 
> ...


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

You must clean very well your tyres with something like surfex or apc to have the full power of zaino tyre dressing .


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Tips said:


> I must admit due to this variable summer weather Gtechniq T1 has been a godsend for me.
> The main reason being is that I can dress the tyres and forget about it for weeks :thumb:
> 
> However, I still prefer the look of Z-16 on my tyres
> ...


Sounds like Autosmart Highstyle:thumb:

OP - are you scrubbing the tyres at every wash?..if so I'd say that could be why your not experiencing better results from Z16.
Try not cleaning the tyres at all when your washing the car & just re-apply Z16 once the tyres are dry:thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle, is probably one of the best tyre dressings I have tried. 5L is really cheap can have a gloss or satin/matt finish, simply wipe the tyres over with a mf or sponge, but before I apply it I use G101 at 10:1 and a valet pro brush to clean the tyres, then once dry apply highstyle


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you confirm if the AS Highstyle is a yellow coloured translucent liquid please :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Z-16 and Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel IMHO are two very different products, Z-16 is a water based product that as has been said you only use a few drops off and will leave a very "matt" and "like new" tyre finish. 

Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel is a gel based dressing which is a lot more water resistant but needs to be applied carefully and left to dry longer so you dont get it "slinging" up the side of your car. The gel based tyre dressing will always last longer but I do wash my car once a week (sometimes more!) so will simply dress the tyres when I wash it as it only takes about 2 minutes to do all four. 

Regards, 

John


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Applying Z-16 to my tyres is far quicker than applying gel based tyre dressings :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I use Z-16 over megs I find it lasts longer on my tyres


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

i only use the z16 on mine and not had a problem with it in over 18 months off using it , and i dont scrub my tyres clean , just wash with the z7 when claening the car , and it is still there , maybe just a touch up .


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

endurance is very dusty and sticky.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I really didn't like Z16 - terrible product. Milky watery texture was hopeless, doesn't last five minutes and I didn't like the end result.

I now have one tyre gel in my collection - Gtechniq T1 - tyre and trim. Lasts for weeks (less in bad weather) doesn't sling and gives a nice glossy finish.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Tips said:


> Can you confirm if the AS Highstyle is a yellow coloured translucent liquid please :thumb:


Yes it is!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

alxg said:


> I'm sure I read it somewhere that some brands of tyre react differently to tyre dressings... although I may have dreamt it :lol:
> 
> Fwiw, I have found Swissvax Pneu to be really good, as well as GTech T1 :thumb:


No you havent dreamt it. And even in the same brand there can be variation. This is due to the porous nature of tyres.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Sue J said:


> Yes it is!


Ooh Sue J - can I buy a sample of AS Highstyle to try out on my tyres, thank you please?

ps - what is the difference between the silicone and non sillicon version for tyre application?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Tips said:


> Ooh Sue J - can I buy a sample of AS Highstyle to try out on my tyres, thank you please?
> 
> ps - what is the difference between the silicone and non sillicon version for tyre application?


Sorry we don't do Highstyle in anything smaller than a 5 litre. However, franchisees are always happy for you to havea go with the product and see if it is the finish you want. The non silicone version is aimed at bodyshops. Silicone lasts longer.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I like Z16 but my favourite recent find is Pinnacle Black Onyx....

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/pinnacle-black-onyx-tyre-gel-16oz.php










It's quite thin in consistency so you can spread it really far to help avoid sling but it looks great once done....

From really wet look










Or a less glossy look when spread thinner or buffed off more:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

jonnywells said:


> My tires are Bridgestone Potenza runflats. How do does everyone apply this stuff. I just use a cheap sponge,rub around tire and chuck away after use.


I layer mine, very thinly. With a buff in between each layer.

Plus, IMO, there's not point throwing the sponge away as all you are doing is throwing product away. I put my sponge in an air tight bag and reuse.

I like the look of Z-16 but I did have to re-apply after the 3rd week.

cheers

Paul


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Try applying Z-16 with a paintbrush and feather it into the tyre rubber.

For some reason the Z-16 dressing sits better into all the grooves, patterns and tyre text if it is brushed in rather than sponged applied and the tyre looks better.

Also, apply Gtechniq I1 to a clean sponge and allow it to dry, the next time you apply your tyre dressing of choice, it won't disappear into the applicator.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Z16 is water based so will not last like Megs - but also it doesnt sling - I have found that once the tyres are cleaned if you apply several coats and the reapply once a week for around a month durability is better - it can then be topped every couple of weeks to maintain a fresh natural look


----------



## gustavo (Sep 12, 2012)

Opti-Bond Tire very happy with it.


----------



## jonnywells (Dec 29, 2006)

Think after my bottle of Zaino has gone im going to give Gtechniq T1 a go.

Although Gtechniq products are expensive any stuff i have brought from them as been worth the money. First time i used C4 perm trim restorer it wiped the floor with anything else ive used on plastic trims. Tiny bottle for the money but its still lasted me over 4-5 cars.


----------

